# Dirt 3 lässt sich nicht installieren!



## Maikl88 (15. August 2011)

*Dirt 3 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Hi leute hab folgendes problem...
hab mir vorhin Dirt 3 im laden gekauft und kann es nun nicht installieren das Spiel bleibt immer beim Gleichen installations stand hängen und macht einfach nicht weiter egal wielange ich es laufen lasse...
habs schon an meinem 2 pc probiert und die laufwerke ausgetauscht aber macht keinen unterschied dort habe ich das selbe problem

was kann ich noch tun? hab spitzen hardware würde ich meinen und habs mir orginal gekauft ich weiß nicht weiter?! *help*

hab windows 7 ultimate 64bit

mfg

hab noch ein bild dazu hochgeladen damit ihr seht wie weit ich das spiel installiert habe!


----------



## -Phoenix- (15. August 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Moin
vll ist deine DVD Defekt.  Sind den äußerliche Schäden an der DVD zu erkennen?
Probier mal die Daten von der DVD auf deine Festplatte zu kopieren und es dann von der Festplatte aus zu installieren.
lg.


----------



## Dartwurst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

Bist Du bei Games for Windows Live angemeldet? Bei mir lag es daran. Wenn ja, dann versuche mit einem feuchten Lappen über die DVD zu wischen. Manchmal hilft das.


----------



## R@ven (15. August 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

@Dartwurst: Was hat der feuchte Lappen mit Games for Windows Live zu tun


----------



## Maikl88 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

habs nun installiert bekommen zwar mit nem anderen installer der iwie auf der cd mit drauf war und mit nem anderen installationsbildschirm allerdings hab ich nun alles auf Englisch wie kann ich das auf deutsch bekommen?! :/


----------



## Dartwurst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 lässt sich nicht installieren!*

@R@ven : Nichts! Es sieht etwas unglücklich aus wie es da steht. Es sollte nur 2 verschiedene Möglichkeiten aufzeigen woran es liegen kann.


----------

